# Size of tegus



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

Size of tegus:
Many of these animals can reach a very impressive size. Of these the largest tegu is the Extreme Giant tegu, or the giant tegu. Extremes are in my opinion a different local of the Argentine black and white, however without DNA testing or a proper scale count it could also be found to be a separate species than the normal black and whites. These animals can reach over 60 inches and well over 20 pounds in weight and by far the largest of all the tegus.
The Argentine Reds and Argentine Black and Whites grow very large as well. These can reach up to four feet long and weigh up to fifteen pounds. Enclosures must be kept in mind when thinking of getting one of these animals.
The Blue tegus, and the Colombian tegus do not tend to get as large. The Blue tegus are said to be the smallest of this group. They are usually around three feet, and can weigh up to eight pounds. However, some have been known to grow slightly larger. The Colombians can grow a little larger than the blues, and are known to not get as tame as the other species mentioned.


----------



## Shannonsbabytegus (Jan 3, 2016)

can some one please send me a couple pics of a blue and a black and white please.


----------



## Daniel medranodiaz (Feb 4, 2016)

This right here is a blue tegu:


----------



## Shannonsbabytegus (Feb 4, 2016)

WOW I want one. My baby doesn't look like that BIT HE'S STILL AMAZING


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Unique for sure.


----------

